# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Smoked, by hoki, New Zealand

## EeeBees

I bought a piece of so called smoked Hoki last superbleedingmarawfulketday...can anyone please tell me....is it for real...it seems that the 'smoke' is just painted on... :Wtfsmilie:  :XD:  :X X:

----------


## Toby

It probably is, I went fishing with my mate yesterday for kahawai but only got herrings but we still took them home and smoked them today. they were pretty good.

----------


## baldbob

They often cook it and paint a smokey flavoured sauce crap on b4...
Personally I wouldnt eat that rubbish!!!!
I know wea its been!

----------


## EeeBees

*Thank you very much*, BB... :Grin:  :Grin:    maybe I should just buy a fillet of fish and smoke it myself...yes?

----------


## veitnamcam

Most "fresh" hoki you see at the market is 4-10 days on ice by the time you see it.
Cant say iv ever seen it smoked but i dont buy fish from the supermarket.
Its actually pretty good fresh filleted and frozen at sea,even after only 12 hours in ice it is losing its flavor and texture already and starts to become flavorless mush.
Orange roughy on the other hand can sit on deck with a tarp over it for 48 hours and still fillet up like a just landed one.

If your going to buy hoki id recommend frozen at sea skin on portions, only the best firm(fresh) blood spot free fillets get fed to the portioner  :Wink:

----------


## kiwijames

You're in the Bay are you not? Go to Tangaroa Seafoods and get something decent. I think they are still open.

----------


## veitnamcam

> *Thank you very much*, BB...   maybe I should just buy a fillet of fish and smoke it myself...yes?


Short awnswer yes, go to a fish shop not the supermarket. Look at its eyes and gills if buying a whole fish eyes should still be fairly bright and clear gills bright red not brown and slimy

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you, Guys...I shall do that...

----------


## Gibo

> *Thank you very much*, BB...   maybe I should just buy a fillet of fish and smoke it myself...yes?


Get off your ass mate and catch your own. Plenty around.  :Pacman:

----------


## Dundee

Had smoked marlin on sandwiches for 3 days now think theres one feed left :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Had smoked marlin on sandwiches for 3 days now think theres one feed left


You dirty filthy lucky bastard Dundee.  I love the stuff.

----------


## Gibo

> You dirty filthy lucky bastard Dundee.  I love the stuff.


Rushy you may need to head to Tauranga next season and come Marlin hunting!!

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy you may need to head to Tauranga next season and come Marlin hunting!!


Thanks Gibo I appreciate that.  I have never been but have always wanted to as both of my younger brothers have done heaps.  One crewed out of Whangaroa and Tutukaka for a number of years. i just loved eating the smoked by product.

----------


## Gibo

Eating its only half the fun!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Bay packers at the mount have real fresh and cheap fish

----------


## mikee

hoki, you can actually eat hoki!! I thought they made burley outa it  :Grin: . 
Where are ya based EBs, I have some smoked Kingfish you are welcome to try if you are close.

----------


## EeeBees

Mikee, you are the bomb...but alas, I live on Pig Island not the Mainland!!   Thank you for the offer though...very cool...

Plan to get down that way later on this year or early next...

----------


## mikee

> Mikee, you are the bomb...but alas, I live on Pig Island not the Mainland!!   Thank you for the offer though...very cool...
> 
> Plan to get down that way later on this year or early next...


I did wonder where you are, I cant see any gum trees from my house!!!. 

 If you are coming thru this way when the snapper are about let me know, maybe I could organise a fishing trip if you have a spare day and (weathers good).

----------


## EeeBees

Wow, I would so enjoy that, thank you...havent been out on the sea for ages... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

No worries, you're welcome
Tried to get VC out but so far no luck and now work is getting in the way. Someone keeps booking weekend jobs in, Grrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## EeeBees

Dang!!!    There will be *NO weekend work*  come the 4th May!!!   I am lucky that our manager is a hunter/fisher and understands these wondrous things!!

----------


## veitnamcam

The old man got 16 35-40cm brim last sat in a couple hours over golden bay Mikee.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Chris

Smoke your own EeeBees ,that shit from supermarket has been painted with liquid smoke & put in oven at low temp. 

If you can get hold of a Hake (gem fish) most guys throw them back but probably the best of your smoking fish,Trevally is very good too.
I smoke Barracuda which is the Hakes 1st cuzzie(check for worm first) high oil content makes for better smoked fish .

----------


## Rushy

Chris I reckon you are the first person that I have heard tell of using Barracuda.

----------


## Chris

> Chris I reckon you are the first person that I have heard tell of using Barracuda.


My advice would be to try it yourself ,you might be pleasantly surprised.
Its very common in a lot of countries world over Rushy.

----------


## Rushy

> My advice would be to try it yourself ,you might be pleasantly surprised.
> Its very common in a lot of countries world over Rushy.


Chris I will give anything a go and there is not much that I won't eat.

----------


## Toby

> Smoke your own EeeBees ,that shit from supermarket has been painted with liquid smoke & put in oven at low temp. 
> 
> If you can get hold of a Hake (gem fish) most guys throw them back but probably the best of your smoking fish,Trevally is very good too.
> I smoke Barracuda which is the Hakes 1st cuzzie(check for worm first) high oil content makes for better smoked fish .


Smoked Mullet is good

----------


## Chris

> Chris I will give anything a go and there is not much that I won't eat.


I noticed that post about HUhu grubs ,I ain't going there Rushy .

----------


## Rushy

> I noticed that post about HUhu grubs ,I ain't going there Rushy .


That is OK Chris.  More for me

----------


## Chris

They good trout bait ......apparently .Your very welcome to my share Sir.

----------


## Rushy

> They good trout bait ......apparently .Your very welcome to my share Sir.


I didn't think you were allowed to use baits for trout but yes I am sure they would like them.

----------


## Dundee

Some rivers bait can be used Rushy

----------

